# Heuer Full Lume "tactical" Watch



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm not one for quartz watches, but I've loved these Heuer full-lume dials since the first time I saw them back in the '80s!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow! I can see why! I really must get a full lume dial sometime.....

Great photos Col...


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

There have been a couple like that on *bay in the last month or so. An SS/Chrome version with a knackered dial that went for Â£82.00, and the twin of that PVD one in your pics (or that one?) that went for about Â£130.00.

Was seriously tempted by the PVD version myself, but the seller would only take money transfer and wouldn't answer my emails as to why they wouldn't take a safer (for me) payment option.

Seemed a bit too dodgy to me, shame as I share your enthusiasm for that style







.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've not seen a PVD one, this one is OD Green and painted as far as I can tell. I'll have to work on my white balance...


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I've not seen a PVD one, this one is OD Green and painted as far as I can tell. I'll have to work on my white balance...


I really like this watch, where can I get one, is there any information as to year of manufacture, movement and what one would cost to day for a good example.

Dave S


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Dave, I don't have any solid info. I would guess mid-80s to early-90s. No idea where to find another, this was a spur of the moment buy from a guy on MWR who I've bought from several times. Paid around 150 GBP, IIRC.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nalu (Colin?), does your watch have a model number stamped on the caseback?

It will probably be 980.xxx like this...










If so, a google search for 'Heuer Catalogues' should bring up a few hits to enthusiast's websites with old catalogues (if not you could try http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/cm3articles....euer_tag_heuer).

Coupled with the model number, these should help you identify the type, when it was made etc (and Dave, it may help you narrow your searches if you're actively trying to find one.)

Moderators, I don't think the linked site is commercial, please feel free to delete the link if I'm wrong though.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Nalu said:


> I've not seen a PVD one, this one is OD Green and painted as far as I can tell. I'll have to work on my white balance...


You have PM

Dave S


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The ref. number on the back of my watch is 981.106, couldn't find it anywhere on line. But the equivalent models look to have been produced in the early 80s.

@Dave, one thing I didn't point out in my reply is that the watch you're looking at seems to have pale tan dial and hands, whereas (and again this doesn't come out well in my photos) mine has a pale yellow-green dial and hands.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Had a look at a couple of sites with scans of old catalogues and I couldn't find much.

Nothing on the site linked to above, but one of the sites with a retail side has a 1985 catalogue that lists that model number in the price list at the back.

It only says the price though = '580,' (presumably 580 Deutsche Marks given the period in question and that they used ',' as the decimal point instead of '.').

All that tells you is that they were selling them in 1985 though, so probably not much use?


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Nalu said:


> The ref. number on the back of my watch is 981.106, couldn't find it anywhere on line. But the equivalent models look to have been produced in the early 80s.
> 
> @Dave, one thing I didn't point out in my reply is that the watch you're looking at seems to have pale tan dial and hands, whereas (and again this doesn't come out well in my photos) mine has a pale yellow-green dial and hands.


Thanks for the reply Colin, further to your advice I have tried to PM Bry1975 but the inbox is full, I am seriously thinking about the stainless steel example.

Dave S


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Bry posts on a lot of UK and international forums, you might look around. Hopefully a full inbox means he's getting a lot of work!


----------

